

How not to respond to constructive criticism  - tldnr
http://forum.opencart.com/viewtopic.php?p=72582#p72582

======
tiffani
Forum is hosed, but somebody got a screenshot (Reddit).
<http://www.imgdash.com/uploads/89bf455cab.png>

Shameful.

